# Who/what was your sexual awakening?



## betterbullocks (Jul 30, 2019)

Bonus points: guess the awakening of the poster above you.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jul 30, 2019)

@TerribleIdeas™'s wife's son's father's mother's penis.


> guess the awakening of the poster above you.


Probably a dude.


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Jul 30, 2019)

Sabrina explained it all


----------



## eldri (Jul 30, 2019)

When I was in elementary school, my parents took me to see the film, Chicago...

I now have an affinity towards dangerous women in leather.


----------



## kadoink (Jul 30, 2019)

eldri said:


> When I was in elementary school, my parents took me to see the film, Chicago...
> 
> I now have an affinity towards dangerous women in leather.


Always nice to meet a Richard Gere fan, watch where your sitting ;P

I had a huge crush on Jennifer Jason Leigh when I saw her in the Hitcher for the first time in the mid 90s.


----------



## nagant 1895 (Jul 30, 2019)

eldri said:


> I now have an affinity towards dangerous women in leather.


Funny you should say that. I was watching a James Bond marathon and hit puberty about 3 movies in when Bambi and Thumper came on screen. Nothing has been the same since.


----------



## Autocrat (Jul 30, 2019)

Basic Instinct on VHS


----------



## SmileyTimeDayCare (Jul 30, 2019)

I was but a young pup when Helen Slater made me think girls might not be that icky.


----------



## Sped Xing (Jul 30, 2019)

Lindsay Lohan.

Pre meth.


----------



## Rancid Flid (Jul 30, 2019)

Catherine Bach as Daisy Duke in The Dukes of Hazzard. 





And Jane Seymour as Solitaire in Live & Let Die ( Yes, I'm an oldfag Gen X'er )


----------



## JamFlowMan (Jul 30, 2019)

Found hardcore porn mags under my mom's matress.  Think it was around first grade.  Thought my mother was a secret pervert for about a decade until my uncle told me they were his.


----------



## Easterling (Jul 30, 2019)

I found porn flash games on newgrounds at the age of 11, shit just evolved from that really.


----------



## a feel (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## ES 148 (Jul 30, 2019)

Nemesis from Resident Evil 3.


----------



## PL 001 (Jul 30, 2019)

....David Duchovny as Mulder. Especially the early episodes when he's wearing glasses


----------



## TiggerNits (Jul 30, 2019)

Rancid Flid said:


> Catherine Bach as Daisy Duke in The Dukes of Hazzard.
> 
> View attachment 866580
> 
> ...



This an Susanna Hoffs of the Bangles. I still have a thing for big hair on skinny chicks


----------



## maalikthefakemuzzie (Jul 30, 2019)

I rate this thread fag/10.


----------



## Tomboy Respecter (Jul 30, 2019)

Spoiler: Blogpost. Ignore if you don't want to read too much bullshit from a sorry sped



My high school physics teacher which is weird because I was like 15 and she's in her 40s-early 50s and married to the school's Calculus teacher. Even though I thought girls were a bit cute beforehand, I didn't fall in love with one until I met her. I always had a half-chub in her classes whenever I saw her face and whenever she was speaking (good thing she didn't see them). In addition, she would always do this cute smile where she would scrunch her face and make the most adorable smile and say things like "Thank you, anon" in the most sing-songy and beautiful voice with the most beautiful crystal blue eyes and sandy blonde hair. Even though I'm a fucking nigger, I could feel my cheeks blushing every time that happened. She also gave me my milquetoast fetishes for smart, nerdy girls with glasses (actually nerdy, not "OMG AREN'T I SUCH A GAMER GURL" nerdy. My physics teacher was a big fan of Star Trek, but she gave off the obvious signs that she was a bit of a nerd, which I always found cute), pious Catholic girls (I forgot to mention that I was at a Catholic school), women with great personalities that are reflected in their physical appearance. I pretty much joined all the clubs that she was the head of and even got involved in a couple of school plays because of her mostly. I felt so bad that I haven't seen her in years. I want to at least catch up with her and ask her how she's been because it's been 5 years since I've graduated and outside my taste in women, she really set me on the path that I'm on now in my math major. I have to at least thank her for that, plus I want to know more about her. Me being an autistic nerd in high school prevented me from reciprocating her platonic affection (she was married so I doubt she wanted me sexually) for me. From what I can recollect, her mother was a divorced, unreligious hippie and she lived with her in Oklahoma when she was growing up, which is weird because she's one of the most pious people I knew. I just want to know more about her because I want to know more about something beautiful. It kinda reminds me of what Kakyoin said about Jotaro's mom in one of the JoJo OVA's "If I were to fall in love with a woman, I would hope that it would be a woman like her." It's why I find incels to be pathetic losers because they clearly are going after sluts when decent enough women do exist, just based off of my virgin ass' experience alone. I'm also jealous as fuck of my Calculus teacher, but I still like him (he's a good dude and treats her right so I have no right to complain other than hormones and loneliness). I unironically wish I was him though. I guess it's just a natural consequence of infatuation with a married woman though.


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Jul 30, 2019)

WinterMoonsLight said:


> ....David Duchovny as Mulder. Especially the early episodes when he's wearing glasses
> 
> View attachment 866800


I could pull that off pretty easily 
Brb buying fake glasses


----------



## Flake452 (Jul 30, 2019)

Xena. I started masturbating at 10 but had no idea about orgasms so I would do it for a minute without feeling anything. I thought I was the first person to ever do it.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jul 30, 2019)

Vanessa from PN03


----------



## Recoil (Jul 30, 2019)

A book:






@FatFuckFrank 
The first 3 episodes of panty & stocking


----------



## ES 195 (Jul 30, 2019)

Found my dad's playboy stash and some porn vhs he recorded off the tv or something.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Jul 30, 2019)

I was a pretty deviant kid already sneaking scrambled cable porn but Mila Jovovich in the 5th Element was made me into the man I am today. Saw that in theaters and hoo boy.


----------



## SmileyTimeDayCare (Jul 30, 2019)

JamFlowMan said:


> Found hardcore porn mags under my mom's matress.  Think it was around first grade.  Thought my mother was a secret pervert for about a decade until my uncle told me they were his.



Is it throwing anyone else that this cat's Uncle was hiding his porn under their mom's mattress?


----------



## オウム (Jul 30, 2019)

I was a pretty late bloomer and really naive so probably the delia's catalog


----------



## JamFlowMan (Jul 31, 2019)

SmileyTimeDayCare said:


> Is it throwing anyone else that this cat's Uncle was hiding his porn under their mom's mattress?


Can see how that is confusing.  Don't want to powerlevel more then I already have, but he livied with us on and off so he would just leave stuff knowing he'd be back eventually.


----------



## Death Grip (Jul 31, 2019)

Helga from Allo Allo and a book by Xaviera Hollander...


----------



## Death Grip (Jul 31, 2019)

But under your mum's bed? That's kind of odd...


----------



## Sped Xing (Aug 1, 2019)

Was he her brother, or her brother in law?

Either is bad, but there is a difference


----------



## Faket0Fake (Aug 1, 2019)

8th Grade swimming classes. I was pretty sure I wasn't interested in sex up to that point and found no guys appealing. Then I saw a girl I really admired and wanted to be friends with because she was so much cooler and trendier than I was getting changed into her swimming costume. I spent a great deal of time after that cutting pages out of catalogs at home from the swimsuit section claiming it was for a project at school.


----------



## The Saltening (Aug 1, 2019)

I am not gay.... but....


----------



## murgatroid (Aug 1, 2019)

A sleepover and a friend showing me a light blue vhs tape with sci-fi tranny anime porn.


----------



## NyQuilninja (Aug 1, 2019)

nuff said


----------



## ManateeHunter (Aug 1, 2019)

Tentacle Dojin Hentai. Because Japan.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Aug 1, 2019)

Something, something, marine biology.


----------



## lameandgay2 (Aug 2, 2019)

I have a pretty obscure fetish so this is pretty boring. My sexual awakening was the first time I saw it happen and my private parts felt all funny.


----------



## l45ri (Aug 2, 2019)

good question bro
tbh can't remember that but it was when I was age 11


----------



## MrTickles (Aug 2, 2019)

An older 2nd cousin.

Don't worry she was hot.


----------



## adorable bitch (Aug 2, 2019)

...yeah Xena.

I still love that show.


----------



## Frozen Fishsticks (Aug 2, 2019)

Rita Repulsa made my monster grow.


----------



## The best and greatest (Aug 2, 2019)

You sexy beast you...


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Aug 2, 2019)

.hack games.  Black Rose specifically.


----------



## Recoil (Aug 2, 2019)

I didn't get laid till I was 18.
We had a lot of trouble getting started, and when we finally did, she started giggling.

"huhuhuhuh, we're having sex."


----------



## Krimjob (Aug 2, 2019)

The older music videos for T.A.T.u always made kid me feel funny. Still like women like these too, which makes me wonder how much our starting preferences affect us long-term.


----------



## MechanicusAdmin (Aug 2, 2019)

Spoiler: She made me feel funny.









In my pants.


----------



## LyapunovCriterion (Aug 2, 2019)

My uncle. I'm glad that cunt died.


----------



## glittercum (Aug 2, 2019)

Alicia Silverstone in The Crush (1993). Oh boy this girl made me realize that maybe i wasn't as straight as I thought i was


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## Nom Carver (Oct 8, 2021)

Lola Bunny, as unfortunate as that ended up being.


----------



## Preferred Penne (Oct 8, 2021)

April O'Neil.

The live-action movie came out when I was 6 and I didn't get why April wasn't a yellow-clad tittybomb redhead.


----------



## Fission Mailed (Oct 10, 2021)

Idk, probably Britney Spears or something lame like that


----------



## Overcast (Oct 10, 2021)

She was a real _*slice.*_


----------



## MemoriesOfMemphis (Oct 19, 2021)

As the guide recommends about sharing personal anecdotes one has shared before online, I'll keep this short and pretty nonspecific. 

I was 13. She was 18. We got together, it caused a lot of shit for me mentally and in life and the scars are still there to this day. Turns out, it doesn't make you a "stud" to lose your virginity at an early age. It makes you a stupid horny teenager who was technically molested. 

Although if we're on about what very first stirred sexual feelings in you, in general, then like most people my age it was Lara Croft's polygonal milkers in their glorious PS1 quality.


----------



## mortyposter (Oct 22, 2021)

I was molested by my dad but I didn't like his dick in my ass that so I then 

realized that I was straight.


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Oct 22, 2021)

MemoriesOfMemphis said:


> ...I was 13. She was 18. We got together, it caused a lot of shit for me mentally and in life and the scars are still there to this day. Turns out, it doesn't make you a "stud" to lose your virginity at an early age. It makes you a stupid horny teenager who was technically molested....


I don't understand. How were you scared/mentally damaged?


----------



## MemoriesOfMemphis (Oct 22, 2021)

Jesus H. Christ said:


> I don't understand. How were you scared/mentally damaged?


Well, given I was literally 13 years old, that's still pretty young to be exposed to such sexual things. Porn, sure. But not being fucked by an adult woman. That will definitely fuck your mind up. I became quite promiscuous in a way, was basically a fuckboy in my earlier teen years. Gave me some sort of thing for older women lol. 
Plus my mental health was markedly better before that one event. It might seem silly given that I went on to basically do the same thing more, but that first time, that catalyst, is what set it off.

It's part of how child sexual abuse damages people like it does. Awakening sexuality that early within a child can cause serious issues. The whole "boys want sex 24/7" thing isn't true. She didn't rape me, we had consensual sex, but can a 13 year old truly consent? Hell no. So make of that what ya will lol.

Not mad or anything, I'm actually surprised someone asked a valid question rather than going "rofl, raep'd". With KF it's a flip of the coin really.


----------



## The-Patriarchy (Oct 22, 2021)

Liars! you've all fapped to this...


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Oct 22, 2021)

The-Patriarchy said:


> Liars! you've all fapped to this...
> View attachment 2648568



I was into that green Twi'lek due to a nipple slip I barely saw.

Mine was from various sources. Nicole Kidman from Dead Calm was my first fap.

Dairoku Tenmaou Great was what got me into Muscular Women.



Spoiler









As for my birth fetish,it came from a medical reference book where I finally figured out how the baby comes out of the womb. Yeah. That image of the vagina stretching really was what got me wired as I am today.


----------



## mortyposter (Oct 22, 2021)

MemoriesOfMemphis said:


> Well, given I was literally 13 years old, that's still pretty young to be exposed to such sexual things. Porn, sure. But not being fucked by an adult woman. That will definitely fuck your mind up. I became quite promiscuous in a way, was basically a fuckboy in my earlier teen years. Gave me some sort of thing for older women lol.
> Plus my mental health was markedly better before that one event. It might seem silly given that I went on to basically do the same thing more, but that first time, that catalyst, is what set it off.
> 
> It's part of how child sexual abuse damages people like it does. Awakening sexuality that early within a child can cause serious issues. The whole "boys want sex 24/7" thing isn't true. She didn't rape me, we had consensual sex, but can a 13 year old truly consent? Hell no. So make of that what ya will lol.
> ...


Imagine being scarred by losing your virginity at 13.


----------



## Akashic Retard (Oct 22, 2021)

MemoriesOfMemphis said:


> As the guide recommends about sharing personal anecdotes one has shared before online, I'll keep this short and pretty nonspecific.
> 
> I was 13. She was 18. We got together, it caused a lot of shit for me mentally and in life and the scars are still there to this day. Turns out, it doesn't make you a "stud" to lose your virginity at an early age. It makes you a stupid horny teenager who was technically molested.
> 
> Although if we're on about what very first stirred sexual feelings in you, in general, then like most people my age it was Lara Croft's polygonal milkers in their glorious PS1 quality.


Is this why you’re gay now?


----------



## Kaido117 (Oct 22, 2021)

Sonic XXX Project​


----------



## MemoriesOfMemphis (Oct 22, 2021)

Akashic Retard said:


> Is this why you’re gay now?


Didn't we leave gay insults back in the playground? Lol


----------



## Akashic Retard (Oct 22, 2021)

MemoriesOfMemphis said:


> Didn't we leave gay insults back in the playground? Lol


Who is we? I don't know you.


----------



## JektheDumbass (Oct 22, 2021)

MemoriesOfMemphis said:


> Didn't we leave gay insults back in the playground? Lol


More like the GAYground.


----------



## MemoriesOfMemphis (Oct 23, 2021)

mortyposter said:


> Imagine being scarred by losing your virginity at 13.


Imagine being jealous of being molested by a dodgy girl who shouldn't have been sniffing around children in the first place. Nothing to be envious of bro.


----------



## Elysian (Oct 24, 2021)

This anime:





I initially came across the manga at my cousin's place when I was like 8-9 ish, she was 12-13 and talking to all her friends on MSN. She really didn't wanna hang out with me but I wanted to hang out with her and my parents insisted she put up with me, so she shut me up by letting me pick a manga off her bookshelf to read. I just happened to pick up the one that was sexually explicit and the rest was history. Next time I got my weekly 3 alotted hours of computer time on the PC in my grandma's spare room I searched up the anime on youtube and started watching episodes divided up into 10 minute parts. The week after that my cousin found out, laughed at me for not knowing how to delete my browsing history and taught me how to delete my browsing history.

Even though Junjo Romantica made me feel funny I didn't actually get round to doing anything about that until a few years later when I hit puberty and came across this website about female masturbation while browsing the internet on my Nintendo DSi.


----------



## Sexual Chocolate (Oct 24, 2021)

Your Mom.


----------



## Zerodegreegurn (Oct 24, 2021)

Catwoman (Michelle Pffeifer version) for realising I liked girls.
Jack Ryder, as Jamie Mitchell from UK soap Eastenders for liking boys.
Aged about 8 was when I started crushing on them.


----------



## Spermatozoa (Nov 3, 2021)

Busting 3x in a row with a Taurus (not the vehicle)


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Nov 3, 2021)

The number of replies in this thread.


----------



## Wuornos (Nov 3, 2021)

Michael Dummett said:


> Spoiler: Blogpost. Ignore if you don't want to read too much bullshit from a sorry sped
> 
> 
> 
> My high school physics teacher which is weird because I was like 15 and she's in her 40s-early 50s and married to the school's Calculus teacher. Even though I thought girls were a bit cute beforehand, I didn't fall in love with one until I met her. I always had a half-chub in her classes whenever I saw her face and whenever she was speaking (good thing she didn't see them). In addition, she would always do this cute smile where she would scrunch her face and make the most adorable smile and say things like "Thank you, anon" in the most sing-songy and beautiful voice with the most beautiful crystal blue eyes and sandy blonde hair. Even though I'm a fucking nigger, I could feel my cheeks blushing every time that happened. She also gave me my milquetoast fetishes for smart, nerdy girls with glasses (actually nerdy, not "OMG AREN'T I SUCH A GAMER GURL" nerdy. My physics teacher was a big fan of Star Trek, but she gave off the obvious signs that she was a bit of a nerd, which I always found cute), pious Catholic girls (I forgot to mention that I was at a Catholic school), women with great personalities that are reflected in their physical appearance. I pretty much joined all the clubs that she was the head of and even got involved in a couple of school plays because of her mostly. I felt so bad that I haven't seen her in years. I want to at least catch up with her and ask her how she's been because it's been 5 years since I've graduated and outside my taste in women, she really set me on the path that I'm on now in my math major. I have to at least thank her for that, plus I want to know more about her. Me being an autistic nerd in high school prevented me from reciprocating her platonic affection (she was married so I doubt she wanted me sexually) for me. From what I can recollect, her mother was a divorced, unreligious hippie and she lived with her in Oklahoma when she was growing up, which is weird because she's one of the most pious people I knew. I just want to know more about her because I want to know more about something beautiful. It kinda reminds me of what Kakyoin said about Jotaro's mom in one of the JoJo OVA's "If I were to fall in love with a woman, I would hope that it would be a woman like her." It's why I find incels to be pathetic losers because they clearly are going after sluts when decent enough women do exist, just based off of my virgin ass' experience alone. I'm also jealous as fuck of my Calculus teacher, but I still like him (he's a good dude and treats her right so I have no right to complain other than hormones and loneliness). I unironically wish I was him though. I guess it's just a natural consequence of infatuation with a married woman though.


I _would_ have read that had you learned that paragraphs are an actual thing.


----------



## Corndog (Nov 3, 2021)

For me it was Motley Crue's Girls, Girls, Girls music video. I remember being terrified and confused but knowing something was different. I was engorged but not sure why. Somehow I felt older. I think I was 9 or 10 at the time.


----------



## draggs (Nov 3, 2021)

Sneaking downstairs to the basement to watch the last hour of Monday Night Raw when I was 11 after my parents put me to bed... then after Raw was over, flipping through the channels until one night I hit upon Skinemax as some softcore movie was playing. Rasslin boobies followed by bare boobies, good times.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Nov 3, 2021)

RurkerHivemind said:


> As for my birth fetish,it came from a medical reference book where I finally figured out how the baby comes out of the womb. Yeah. That image of the vagina stretching really was what got me wired as I am today.


What in the actual fuck.


----------



## Wuornos (Nov 3, 2021)

MemoriesOfMemphis said:


> Imagine being jealous of being molested by a dodgy girl who shouldn't have been sniffing around children in the first place. Nothing to be envious of bro.


Rape is forced PENETRATION. You wasn't raped. You were too young though. Are you white? You must be. Only white fags talk about being "raped" by women.


----------



## DiggieSmalls (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Mulva69 (Nov 3, 2021)

Dian Parkinson and I've been a sucker for metallic swimwear ever since.


----------



## Merried Senior Comic (Nov 3, 2021)

Your sister lmfao


----------



## Mullti Port RDRAM (Nov 3, 2021)

Newport News catalogues, the stash of Penthouses in my dad's fire safe, and old non-nude click farms in the 90s. Jesus christ, i'd be fucked up if PornHub existed in 1998.


----------



## Atatata (Nov 3, 2021)

It was the Sacred Cow scene from the sitcom Get Smart, weirdly enough.
I was too young to understand what was happening so I ended up splashing water on my face until the feelings went away. Scared the shit out of me and I became really christian for a while.


----------



## MemoriesOfMemphis (Nov 4, 2021)

Moloko said:


> Rape is forced PENETRATION. You wasn't raped. You were too young though. Are you white? You must be. Only white fags talk about being "raped" by women.


Obvious ragebait is obvious


----------



## Gekks (Nov 6, 2021)

Catherine Zeta-Jones as Eléna de la Vega in the films _Mask of Zorro_ and _The Legend of Zorro._

A literal Celtic goddess playing a sexy Latina. Who'd of thunk.


----------



## Cats (Nov 6, 2021)

Marisa Tomei in My Cousin Vinny


----------



## Pizzapopzzzzz (Nov 6, 2021)

shrek opened my world


----------



## Hellspawn (Dec 15, 2021)

I was a naughty little kid and went too deep in internet. 

I found a cute camwhore doing stuff.

I did it too, and oh it felt _so_ good!


----------



## Captain Syrup (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Witthel (Dec 15, 2021)

I'd colonize her any day.


----------



## Power Ranger Monster (Dec 15, 2021)

Not entirely sure on that, though Poison Ivy from B:TAS feels like the best fit.


----------



## Creepy Joe (Dec 15, 2021)

Hilary Banks from Prince of Bel Air. And I'm not even into ebonies that much. I guess back then I saw people, not color.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Dec 15, 2021)

This album cover.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Dec 15, 2021)

Brandon Boyd from Incubus, at the peak of their fame.


----------



## supremeautismo (Jan 29, 2022)

I had a crush on Aaron Carter as a kid. My how the mighty crackheads have fallen.


----------



## Mr Bunny (Jan 29, 2022)

Mrs. Rabbit, of course, who else could it have been.


----------



## B2_Spirit (Jan 29, 2022)

That chick in Robocop 1, I think.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 1, 2022)

Some cartoon or movie with mad scientists in it idk


----------



## Gun Safety (Feb 1, 2022)

Some girl I saw at a water park


----------



## NaggotFigger (Feb 1, 2022)

Gachimuchi and Inmu.


----------



## Dang Woodchucks! (Feb 1, 2022)

Thuy Trang and Amy Jo Johnson, in equal parts.

I never knew Thuy died until... like, late high school.


----------



## anionfarflung (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Shidoen (Feb 1, 2022)

There was this Asian chick from Mongolia in highschool. She got the big titties but ya know she was still a human being. Anyway one day she demonstrated Mongolian throat singing and her chest was vibrating. Like imagine staying still but rapid side stepping type of jiggling. So of course there was the sexual awakening.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Feb 2, 2022)

From The Uncanny Valley said:


> Some cartoon or movie with mad scientists in it idk


I called it.


----------



## Skin Fold Odor (Feb 2, 2022)

Spike from Buffy the vampire slayer made me aware that hmm guys are not so bad after all...

When seeing Eva Green in Sin City my bi side woke up. Still have the hots for Eva


----------



## Dom Cruise (Feb 2, 2022)

Hilariously enough one of the first times I can remember is watching Animal House on TBS when I was around 5, the scene where Belushi spies on the sorority sisters having a pillow fight in their underwear, that was one of the first times I can remember thinking "huh, women are kind of... interesting"

A couple of years later I saw another John Landis movie on the same network, Spies Like Us and the scene where Dan Aykroyd spies on Vanessa Angel as she steps out of her tent in her underwear also made a big impression on me, I remember day dreaming about that in school. 

So thanks John Landis.

First times I saw bare boobs though were Titanic and Starship Troopers, good times, good times...


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Feb 2, 2022)

When I was 9, I found a porno magazine in the playground. It felt so wrong but so good and so wrong at the same time... I hid it beneath the slider under the pile of sand...I'd revisit the playground to read it over and over again...eventually it disappeared but I will never forget that experience as a kid...lol.


----------



## Haint (Feb 2, 2022)

PL 001 said:


> ....David Duchovny as Mulder. Especially the early episodes when he's wearing glasses
> 
> View attachment 866800



Agent Scully. Something about no-nonsense red heads makes my pants tight.


----------



## Kendall Motor Oil (Feb 2, 2022)

I'm sure someone was influenced by this.


----------



## Noroi (Feb 2, 2022)

Still find her hot (the grown up version of cause)


----------



## Deep Angel (Feb 5, 2022)

I discovered porn very early in life. I had already had an unfortunate sexual experience but it did not really kick off until I found porn afterwards. I remember exactly what the video was like. I remember I used to try to recreate it in my head every night for weeks.


----------



## Sir Bartleby Montclair (Feb 5, 2022)

Simon... the chipmunk... I swear I grew up to be a normal human. I just always liked nerdy characters and happened to be that age.


----------



## Non Binary 2 Spirit (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Ghoulie (Feb 5, 2022)

Tom Delonge from Blink 182 in the late 90's/early 2000's.


----------



## Tranimal Farm (Feb 5, 2022)

Poison Ivy from The New Batman Adventures animated series. 
to this very day I have a thing for redheaded women in particular and im 100% convinced it was because of this show.


----------



## Kiwifarmsname (Feb 5, 2022)

The pic of the bikini babe in Romans apartment from GTA 4 or my teacher. I can't remember which came first.


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Feb 6, 2022)

Big booba


----------



## Phalanges Mycologist (Feb 6, 2022)

Personally it was either Melissa Joan Hart or Ellen Muth.


----------



## Caesare (Feb 6, 2022)

Deep Angel said:


> I discovered porn very early in life. I had already had an unfortunate sexual experience but it did not really kick off until I found porn afterwards. I remember exactly what the video was like. I remember I used to try to recreate it in my head every night for weeks.


I was already having regular sex when I really got into porn, but I saw a scene in a movie at that age and I've been looking for it for years. I finally found it  recently and it was just as dirty and hot as I remembered it. You never quite forget stuff like that. Really leaves an impression.


----------



## ImagineTheSmell (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Panzermensch (Feb 7, 2022)

Me, because I'm sexy af.


----------



## Manly_Brony (Feb 8, 2022)

That Blue Lagoon rip-off with Phoebe Cates.


----------



## Resident Evil (Feb 8, 2022)

My retard ape brain for some reason found Yubel and Midna peak attractive. I am fairly certain this has ruined my taste in anything forever.


----------



## Cats (Feb 8, 2022)

close second was Naomi Watts in Tank Girl, she played Tank Girl's sidekick Jet Girl. Such a crying shame that she didn't do more roles with that gorgeous dark hair. What a God-Damned FOX. even if she is a blonde


----------



## Panzermensch (Feb 14, 2022)

Actually it was Clay Puppington, I was 13, was on [adult swim] when I probably shouldn't have been. I almost never find anything animated hot but *Goddamn* he made me realize how gay I am. He also made me know how much of a dominant top I am. I knew he was horrible but I couldn't help it. Thanks Dino & Scott Adist, I probably wouldn't have known I was a huge ass fag until years later.


----------



## Cool kitties club (Feb 21, 2022)

This twink


----------



## Furina (Feb 21, 2022)

I'm not even a Star Trek fan, but T'Pol from _Enterprise_ kickstarted a lot of very weird and confusing thoughts in 13-year-old Furina. It's not gay if she's an alien.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Feb 21, 2022)

Not just Princess Jasmine but every female character from Disney's _Aladdin_ (I mean the cartoon series, never saw the movies). Plenty of bare midriffs, harem pants...


----------



## trailcamwhore (Feb 21, 2022)

Teenage Moon Zappa and Justine Bateman were "guest VJs" on MTV. They talked about the differences between their respective pubes for about three sentences. The part of my brain that was still a kid was obliterated forever and my wife looks like teenage Moon Zappa.

Dude above me was sold to pedophiles in '50s Tangier.


----------



## BrunoMattei (Feb 21, 2022)

Probably Stacey Alden from Nightmare on Elm Street 3: Dream Warriors.





I was 6.

Her and definitely Terri Weigel in her brief full frontal scene in Predator 2.





I was 9 when I saw Predator 2. 

I'm laughing at all the faggots who got turned on by cartoon characters and video game bullshit.


----------



## Keavy Rain (Feb 22, 2022)

I should preface this by saying I’m a boomer and was a latch-key kid with parents who made damn sure we had the “Premium” cable package for the movie channels.

So the actresses who played Emmanuelle over the years (Sylvia Kristel, Laura Gemmen and Krista Allen) solidified my love of slender brunettes. To whoever was scheduling the “Cinemax After Dark” programming in the 90’s…I salute you.


----------



## filthyfrench (Feb 22, 2022)

These three chicks did shit to my kid dick that you wouldn't believe.


----------



## LateralusJambi (Mar 8, 2022)

Princess Leia from Star Wars.


----------



## evilsponge (Mar 13, 2022)

I couldn't tell you a single thing that happened Xena: Warrior Princess, but I can close my eyes right now and remember what Lucy Lawless looked like in that outfit.


----------



## 40 Year Old Boomer (Mar 16, 2022)

Five years old and found grandpa's playboy.  Miss November, 1984. Images still aren't working, so just GIS Roberta Vasquez until I come back and add a pic.

SFW booba


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Mar 20, 2022)

I wasn't a virgin at the time, but otherwise sexually inexperienced. Got laid a few times (disappointingly, in teenage fashion) before then, but nothing major.

Dated a girl during art school who was the archetypal super hot, crazy as fuck BPD 'art girl.'

Took her virginity after a few weeks of dating, soon experimenting with ass play. She discovered she was an ass whore, who liked being choked, slapped, all that good shit. 

One evening at my place (months after her anal awakening) we got particularly freaky in my bedroom. To make a long story short, she squatted on a water bottle as I facefucked her, withdrawing occasionally to slap her face and spit in her mouth. 

And that, fellow kiwis, is how I became a pervert at the ripe old age of 19.


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Mar 20, 2022)

This show was fucking terrible but Step by Step’s Karen (Angela Watson) and Al (Christine Lakin) were my awakening.

I had basically another awakening when I saw Thora Birch’s rack on American Beauty, which was a pretty terrible movie as well. I was 12 at the time and became a tit man ever since. Mena Suvari was considered the hot one in that movie but she did nothing for me.


----------



## Keavy Rain (Mar 20, 2022)

NeoGAF Lurker said:


> This show was fucking terrible but Step by Step’s Karen (Angela Watson) and Al (Christine Lakin) were my awakening.
> 
> I had basically another awakening when I saw Thora Birch’s rack on American Beauty, which was a pretty terrible movie as well. I was 12 at the time and became a tit man ever since. Mena Suvari was considered the hot one in that movie but she did nothing for me.


Mena Suvari would demand oral and not reciprocate, starfish and be on her phone afterward while Thora Birch would suck your eyeballs out through your cock, fuck you like a demon then make you the best damn sandwich ever.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Mar 20, 2022)

OP's mom

#Tyced @McCafe #fukobeme


----------



## Wormy (Mar 20, 2022)

And then...


----------



## Captain Syrup (Mar 20, 2022)

LateralusJambi said:


> Princess Leia from Star Wars.







Haint said:


> Agent Scully makes my pants tight.


----------



## Death Grip (Mar 20, 2022)

To expand on my first reply a bit, Phoebe in Neighbors definitely did it for me. Was around 11. 
A guy in my class giving me raised eyebrows when I had styled my hair slightly differently, again around 11 years old. 
And then around 12 finding the pull out of a playboy center piece in an old Beano album, that had belonged to my uncle. 
Also my mother had two books in her bedside drawer, The Joy of Sex, first edition and Nancy Friday 'Women on Top'.
Basically a combination of being a nosy little fuck and stumbling across things related to my uncle being a teenager, left behind to be excavated by myself. 
But Helga in her sexy corset/stockings/underwear was definitely the starting point. And that was shown on daytime TV.


----------



## Cheesegirl78 (Mar 22, 2022)

Tim Curry in Rocky Horror Picture Show.

Not so much the drag, just the way he carried it off.
He looked so dangerous and glamorous to my 11 year old self.


----------



## Jimmy Olsen (Mar 22, 2022)

An older boy and a girl the same age as me who'd developed faster. And a fictional character, because I w̶a̶s̶ am a loser. One with a similar look to the Tim Curry post above me.





And before you ask, no, it wasn't Jimmy Olsen.


----------



## Captain Syrup (Mar 23, 2022)

While we're on that topic: Watching _The Neverending Story_ in the nineties almost made me gay.





I mean, most men are ugly, so I my ephebophilia appreciation for femboys was short-lived.


----------



## Slit (Mar 23, 2022)

Maybe I'm a freak or defective but I honestly don't remember what made me lust for women I was so young that I have no concrete memory of what kicked it off


----------



## Ebony Way (Mar 28, 2022)

Moloko said:


> Rape is forced PENETRATION. You wasn't raped. You were too young though. Are you white? You must be. Only white fags talk about being "raped" by women.


Are you okay?


----------



## Captain Syrup (Mar 28, 2022)

Slit said:


> I honestly don't remember what made me lust for women I was so young that I have no concrete memory of what kicked it off


Yoga pants. The answer is probably yoga pants.


----------



## Slit (Mar 28, 2022)

JamesFargo said:


> Yoga pants. The answer is always yoga pants.


I wish it was that simple! Yoga pants didn't exist when I was a wee babb


----------



## grasshoppermustard (Mar 28, 2022)

I've always thought it was fucking weird to hear of other guys talk about masturbating at like age 10. I was never exposed to any kind of pornography though. I was like 13, which I think is more 'normal' than a fucking 10 year old.

Anyway, I taped this back in the day and would watch it over and over. I was 13, so it's fine.

FMD, I was so in love with Brooke Satchwell. Looking back, I wonder if some jewish script writer put this scene together as an excuse to get Brooke into a bikini.


----------



## Slit (Mar 28, 2022)

grasshoppermustard said:


> I've always thought it was fucking weird to hear of other guys talk about masturbating at like age 10. I was never exposed to any kind of pornography though. I was like 13, which I think is more 'normal' than a fucking 10 year old.
> 
> Anyway, I taped this back in the day and would watch it over and over. I was 13, so it's fine.
> 
> FMD, I was so in love with Brooke Satchwell. Looking back, I wonder if some jewish script writer put this scene together as an excuse to get Brooke into a bikini.


Those are some excellent examples of Australian talent


----------



## Slit (Mar 28, 2022)

Jimmy Olsen said:


> An older boy and a girl the same age as me who'd developed faster. And a fictional character, because I w̶a̶s̶ am a loser. One with a similar look to the Tim Curry post above me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do tell, specifically about the girl... Although the fictional character should be good for a laugh as well!


----------



## Captain Syrup (Mar 28, 2022)

grasshoppermustard said:


> Anyway, I taped this back in the day and would watch it over and over.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Mar 28, 2022)

I was eating a gas station burrito and listening to Leonard Nimoy's _The Ballad of Bilbo Baggins_, then it happened. Boner city.


----------



## The Last Stand (Mar 28, 2022)

I saw The Women (1939) for the first time during the pandemic and ...



I fell in love.


----------



## wholetthegodsout (Mar 28, 2022)

Michelle pffiefer as cat woman in Batman returns.  I was very young but she was strangely appealing to me.  Nowadays though I much prefer Kim bassinger from the first movie


----------



## Captain Syrup (Mar 28, 2022)

wholetthegodsout said:


> Michelle pffiefer as cat woman in Batman returns.


The Met hosted an exhibit of some of the costumes.  Michelle was _tiny_, tight, and 35.

She may not be accurate to the source material, but she surpasses almost every other Selina in terms of being memorable.


----------



## b0x (Mar 28, 2022)

Spoiler


----------



## Jimmy Olsen (Mar 29, 2022)

Slit said:


> Do tell, specifically about the girl... Although the fictional character should be good for a laugh as well!


I don't really want to go too into detail about the appearance of an early teenage girl given that I'm now an adult. She developed faster than me despite being the same age, was conventionally attractive, had really neat looking eyes, and at the same time pretty tough and badass to my 12-13 year old self. So a typical teenage crush. It isn't rocket surgery.

The boy I was infatuated with is a funnier story though. Looking back, I feel so bad for him. I was really young at the time (like 7-10 age range) and he was a good four to five years older than me. That means he dealt with a weird little girl stalking him around the rink and staring at him during practice. He high fived me once and it was the highlight of my 10-year-old life.

Due to being a midget I now get unwanted advances from little boys. I feel it's the universe's way of punishing me for making that older boy's life awkward.

On a slightly darker topic, what I've experienced makes me quite concerned about the issue of female pedophiles. When a young girl is hitting on an older man, her family steps in and gives her a gentle talking to about how it isn't appropriate. When the gender roles are reversed, the family generally just thinks it's cute. You can see how bad of a situation this could be if the woman the boy was smitten with happened to be a sick fuck who would respond to the advances of a ten year old. But, I don't know how to tell parents that they need to call their kids off for the kid's sake without them thinking I'm just being bitchy.


----------



## Slit (Mar 29, 2022)

Jimmy Olsen said:


> I don't really want to go too into detail about the appearance of an early teenage girl given that I'm now an adult. She developed faster than me despite being the same age, was conventionally attractive, had really neat looking eyes, and at the same time pretty tough and badass to my 12-13 year old self. So a typical teenage crush. It isn't rocket surgery.
> 
> The boy I was infatuated with is a funnier story though. Looking back, I feel so bad for him. I was really young at the time (like 7-10 age range) and he was a good four to five years older than me. That means he dealt with a weird little girl stalking him around the rink and staring at him during practice. He high fived me once and it was the highlight of my 10-year-old life.
> 
> ...


Oh my shit my bad! I read teenager and was thinking of the mythical college experimentation.

You were a little kid and I'm sure he understood what was going on nothing wrong with a little crush.

I would just be honest with the parents, better to be blunt and risk someone's opinion changing than to do nothing and have someone's life change. But I'm talking out my ass and cant put myself if your position so


----------



## Jimmy Olsen (Mar 29, 2022)

Slit said:


> Oh my shit my bad! I read teenager and was thinking of the mythical college experimentation.
> 
> You were a little kid and I'm sure he understood what was going on nothing wrong with a little crush.
> 
> I would just be honest with the parents, better to be blunt and risk someone's opinion changing than to do nothing and have someone's life change. But I'm talking out my ass and cant put myself if your position so


It's all good, I figured that was probably how you read it.



Spoiler: Paranoid rambling aka WON'T SOMEBODY PLEEEASE THINK OF THE CHILDREN?!



With parents, I don't like making them paranoid. Most people aren't pedophiles, and inn the small minority that are there are less women than men, and with the one kid I had to deal with for a few months, it wasn't like he was typically chasing after adult women and throwing himself into dangerous situations all the time. Thanks to a disease, I look no older than twelve or thirteen, which unfortunately makes me appealing to 9-13 year old boys (much like how I as a nine year old had a crush on a thirteen year old).  It also means I'm suspicious of people who are attracted to me and don't know my actual age, but that's another story. Most women aren't genetic freaks of nature.

Still, I see parents do a lot of stupid shit (like letting their young kids go online unsupervised) and my area has a lot of pedophiles due to lenient punishments (pedophiles often move here because they know they'll get less time if they're caught) and I worry. 

However, I don't know if these parents would allow this behaviour with an adult women who actually looks like an adult. Despite people IRL knowing my age, there's going to be a cognitive bias because I look like a kid. Basically, I'm not a good control group for telling how parents react. Perhaps if it happened with a woman my age who looks my age, they'd step in.

But pedophiles also come in all shapes and sizes, and many deliberately make themselves look younger, so who knows? Shit like this makes me glad I don't have children.


----------



## Caesare (Mar 29, 2022)

bunnyhotel said:


> Alicia Silverstone in The Crush (1993). Oh boy this girl made me realize that maybe i wasn't as straight as I thought i was


That was a pretty alright movie back in the day. She was hotter in "The Crush" than she was in Clueless a year or so later.

That, and all those Poison Ivy flicks were great daytime movies during the summer. The movie channels used to play them all the time, and I probably watched them just about every time they were on.


----------



## b0x (Mar 30, 2022)

Jimmy Olsen said:


> Due to being a midget I now get unwanted advances from little boys. I feel it's the universe's way of punishing me for making that older boy's life awkward.



For some reason I always see very small girls with huge guys.  Do you think thats a thing?







Jimmy Olsen said:


> When the gender roles are reversed, the family generally just thinks it's cute. You can see how bad of a situation this could be if the woman the boy was smitten with happened to be a sick fuck who would respond to the advances of a ten year old.



Society just doesn't seem to think women interacting with children is a suspicious thing no matter what they are doing.  It's like they are biologically programmed to see it that way.  If you look at the sentences and punishments.  Though women could more effectively trap a child with emotional blackmail, rather than force.


----------



## GorillaGhost (Apr 2, 2022)

I alwaya liked Michelle Marsh, Michelle Maitland, and Elvira.


----------



## GreatMightyPoo (Apr 2, 2022)

Tall girl from code lyoko, I barely remember what the cartoon was about, thank god I had real girl crushes soon after and didn't turn into an anime freak.
To share just a bit too much: I remember having a magazine on cartoons and seeing her stamped on a page, I stared at that page for about 5 minutes wondering if she'd come to life so we could hang out.

Looking back at it, by the size of that forehead she definitely had the downs.


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Apr 3, 2022)

Please do not bully me too hard, it's not what you think I swear.


Spoiler: Forgive Me




She's an antagonist from an obscure PS1 game called Tail Concerto. I swear I did not grow up to be a furry, but I did grow up with a thing for boob windows and femdom.


----------



## Alcatraz (Apr 3, 2022)

Aisha Clan-Clan, full stop. 10/10.
Some years later, I realized it wasn't so much the girl, but the muscles, colorful personality and confidence that really got me.


----------



## Tijuana Bible (Apr 3, 2022)

Oh boy. The dinos were terrifying but after all these years, I still think fondly of Muldoon.

They did my man so dirty


----------



## Nien Nunb (Apr 3, 2022)

Please applaud me, as I am the only child who went into the theaters to see Batman and Robin and came out with a sexual awakening and _didn't_ come out gay.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Apr 3, 2022)

completely unironically, not even a meme,
psycho mantis


----------



## TheRedChair (Apr 3, 2022)

I like strong women in the manner of determination and common sense.   I have stated in the past I have met some incredibly  beautiful women in my life  but in the end they were only skin deep about what is a relationship.  

In my youth and at a young age my father was into body building and martial arts which meant so was I.   Body building was WAY different than it is now and perhaps I'll share some of the dark side of the era of  late 70's to the late 90's of  Big Time Wrestling and how juiced they were.  But in the 20's up to the mid 70's the definition of what a body building woman should look like.

I can tell you this... it sure as fuck not these meat bag you see posing now. They actually looked like women that strong and look good.

https://dangerousminds.net/comments..._of_female_bodybuilders_and_strong_women_show 

Abbie and Joan were the types for me.


----------



## please (Apr 3, 2022)

Totally Spies. Alex. 

To this day I love dark skin girls. 

True Amerimutt let me tell you.


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Apr 3, 2022)

Neurotypical Mantis said:


> completely unironically, not even a meme,
> psycho mantis


You can't just end it there. You are obligated to elaborate.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Apr 3, 2022)

Kermit Jizz said:


> You can't just end it there. You are obligated to elaborate.


i don't know what else i can say


----------



## s0mbra (Apr 3, 2022)

I remember being like 5 or 6 at a parade, and a big pirate float with a topless mermaid went by.
Didn't exactly know WHAT I was feeling at the time, but I felt something


----------



## Cheesegirl78 (Apr 3, 2022)

b0x said:


> For some reason I always see very small girls with huge guys.  Do you think thats a thing?
> View attachment 3123887
> View attachment 3123955
> 
> ...


I like big guys. I think it's a protection feeling, you feel safe with them.


----------



## No. 7 cat (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Disco Inferno (Apr 3, 2022)

When I was 10-13, I played a newgrounds dating sim and there was a moderately NSFW scene. 
Looking back, it was nothing serious. Just the waifu of your choice saying something lewd followed up by a censored image. 
Probably still out there. I might hunt it down later.


----------



## Kerr Avon (Apr 3, 2022)

Tijuana Bible said:


> Oh boy. The dinos were terrifying but after all these years, I still think fondly of Muldoon.
> 
> They did my man so dirty
> 
> View attachment 3139389


You should check out Edge of Darkness ( 1985 ) from the Beeb if you need a Peck fix.


----------



## Real True Messiah (Apr 4, 2022)

The Dude from Postal 2, unfortunately


----------



## Captain Syrup (Apr 6, 2022)

Real True Messiah said:


> The Dude from Postal 2, unfortunately


The wife from Postal 1.


----------



## Virgo (Apr 6, 2022)

Profound impact. PROFOUND. This kickstarted the dynamics I still like 15 years later. It came on TV late at night when I was supposed to be in bed. I was entranced and glued to the screen, not because of the sexual content ironically, but because of how it was framed in their relationship. It was different to everything I had been told by my parents and what I saw in media. The psychological elements were fascinating and I daydreamed about this movie for years afterwards whenever I had crushes or puppy love boyfriends.


----------



## Gaear Grimsrud (Apr 7, 2022)

Me and a female cousin started fooling around when we were kids.   I'm talking like 7 or 8 years old.     We'd make out, give each other oral, watch each other piss, shit like that.

I know, it's super fucking weird.    I don't even remember how we got started.

There was also another boy on my block I hung out with, who got me to make out with him sometimes.

Back then I wondered if other kids at school were doing stuff like that.  I couldn't really gage how weird it was.


----------



## Becky McDonald (Jul 22, 2022)

PLing a tiny bit but having just one TV with satellite access in the living room growing up meant I was forced to endure untold hours of shitty soap operas. Naturally, I ended up falling for various female characters, and is most likely why I have a thing for trashy women to this day. Especially trashy women that slap a dustbin's worth of makeup on their faces, wear miniaturised hula hoops on their ears, and only wears a jacket so long as it's made out of leather.


----------



## Sparkletor 2.0 (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Paranoia Machine (Jul 22, 2022)

After a week of making me sleep in her bed with her while my dad was at work (She slept naked) at the age of 7. My 21 year old stepmother took my virginity.
I just wanted to be a Power Ranger, I had no idea what the fuck.


----------



## SkunkFeet (Jul 22, 2022)

This was Morrigan's winscreen in Marvel vs Capcom 1 (on the left).


For 10 year old me this was... something, alright.


----------



## Feefee81093 (Jul 22, 2022)

Lmmfao it was a Charles Broughton movie and I was like four.


----------



## ditto (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## SwanSwanson (Jul 23, 2022)

I'm so thankful my sexual awakening wasn't the fucking rabbit from spacejam and it was just seeing some women in swimsuits.


----------



## Chaoskitty (Jul 26, 2022)

The first instance i remember is in preschool. There were probably 20 kids in my class and to me they were just kids. But there was this one boy, i dont remember his name. He had short blond hair and blue eyes, and i just kept wanting to look at him. It gave me a different kind of feeling when i did-happy, excited, and just... i couldnt explain it. It wasnt actual sexual arousal, not at that age, i just knew i felt ::different:: when i saw him, and that feeling just made me want to stare at him. 

The next instance i remember is being around 8, watching tv and thinking certain characters were cute, & at the same age thinkong a couple boys in my class were cute. At this point obvs i understood the concept that people get attracted to eachother. By 11 i was fantasizing about cute boys kissing me, and 11 is the age they separated the boys from the girls one day in school and showed us a film about human reproduction. We were shocked, fascinated, interested mystified & disgusted, lol.

By 12 i was actively trying to imagine what sex would be like with my favorite rock stars 


Note for any creepazoids: yes, young girls are sometimes interested in and think about sex. Thats normal. Whats NOT normal is for grown adults to prey on their curiosity & naivetè and use them for sex, giving them lifelong issues. Girls thinking about sex doesnt mean its ok to prey on them.  My 5 year old nephew is SUPER interested in race cars, its all he talks about. Should we take him to the track & plop him into a race car and say "have fun!"? 

No, because interest in something doesnt equal readyness to do it.


----------



## Captain Syrup (Jul 26, 2022)

ditto said:


> View attachment 3519400







_Trivia_: Lorraine goes topless in the 1983 classic _All the Right Moves._


----------



## Mountain Gorilla (Jul 26, 2022)

My childhood figure skating coach. Also, I'm gay.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Jul 27, 2022)

I like how this thread is mostly childhood crushes with the occasional moment of absolute horror.


----------



## Jeff_the_Thriller (Jul 27, 2022)

It was definitely around first grade. There were two the things short circuited my brain into not finding white girls attractive. Paula Abdul music videos and Princess Jasmine from Aladdin.


----------



## Captain Syrup (Jul 27, 2022)

Jeff_the_Thriller said:


> Princess Jasmine from Aladdin.


Like real talk that’s my wifey.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Aug 1, 2022)

When I was a kid I used to regularly sneak downstairs and watch movies after my parents had went to bed. Mostly, they were violent action movies, although on one occasion, when I was around 8 or 9 years old, I stayed up late to watch a movie which was described in the TV guide as a "crime thriller". Suffice to say, the movie was _Basic Instinct_.


----------



## Norbert the Tiger (Aug 1, 2022)

I will disclaim I had a rather chaotic childhood. Single mother (i would leave her for good at 14), never met my real father though I did speak to him on the phone. Thought that woman's first husband was my father until she told me he was not when I was eight.

In that context, I have doubts whether it is healthy or normal, but I have a very vivid memory of Deborah Harry, seeing her in music videos, interviews and the likke that the woman I was born from was playing on our apartment.  I was about six, maybe seven, in first grade. I thought she was beautiful, and remember wanting to kiss her and marry her.

That memory informs my fierce opposition to exposing children to LGBTQ YUCK, drag queens, and the like. Deborah Harry was a "mapping" experience for me.


----------



## Basement Dwelling Dork (Aug 1, 2022)

When it came to Sonic fandom. For some it would be rouge the bat but for me it'd be this character from Sonic X. I still don't know how or why did this start my awakening but I guess I didn't find busty bat cleavages attractive untill I saw this rabbit later on the show. Thankfully I didn't start my spiral into the sonic fandom like a certain mother-fucker did.

Trust me growing out of this I still want to blow my brains out thinking how this got me into Sonic related stuff. Maybe it was the way they she dressed properly and had  a carring attitude or maybe it was just my 7-year old brain realizing this activates my neurons. I still don't know or don't care


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Aug 1, 2022)

Basement Dwelling Dork said:


> When it came to Sonic fandom. For some it would be rouge the bat but for me it'd be this character from Sonic X. I still don't know how or why did this start my awakening but I guess I didn't find busty bat cleavages attractive untill I saw this rabbit later on the show. Thankfully I didn't start my spiral into the sonic fandom like a certain mother-fucker did.
> View attachment 3553748
> Trust me growing out of this I still want to blow my brains out thinking how this got me into Sonic related stuff. Maybe it was the way they she dressed properly and had  a carring attitude or maybe it was just my 7-year old brain realizing this activates my neurons. I still don't know or don't care


"Size of an average human mother"


----------



## awoo (Aug 1, 2022)

The honest, disappointing answer is that I just don't remember. In fact I remember very little about most of my young life aside from some specific moments that stick out for whatever reason. 
If I had to wager a guess, generic sexy women pictures online, including anime style drawings. I do like women's clothing which may have been early on but I can't remember anything specific.


----------



## choccy milk (Aug 2, 2022)

The music video for Stacy’s Mom by Fountains of Wayne. 






Titties.


----------



## Captain Syrup (Aug 2, 2022)

choccy milk said:


> Stacy’s Mom by Fountains of Wayne.







I want to [REDACTED] her [REDACTED] until I'm [REDACTED].


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Aug 2, 2022)

As for my robophilia....Transformers, duh.


----------



## Clown College (Aug 2, 2022)

For all my 80's Kiwis out there it was the lingerie sections of the JCPenney and Sears catalogs, then Playboys, then slow as shit internet porn in the 90's.  When I was 18 I finally had my first serious girlfriend, we were at her house one Sunday night in her parents' bathroom for some reason, and she says to me "Clown College do you want to feel my breasts" and I'm all like oh heckin' no not my law of chastiy violations!  Then she says, "they're only breasts" and I'm like ok. Boy they were quite nice for being "only breasts".


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Aug 9, 2022)

Drawing some drawings of a classmate I liked naked (as I imagined them)

Stumbled across porn photos, didn’t know “what to do with it” but was fascinated

Saw naked woman scene in a movie (Van Wilder Rise of Taj), was drawing it afterwards and boom. Think I already knew all the biology of the reproductive system so not a cause for confusion.


----------



## Cats (Aug 9, 2022)

I remember seeing some random movie on cable one day when I was really young and thinking the girl in it was just so pretty. I was reminded of my little crush a few years later when I saw her again in Land of the Dead. 

The mysterious cutie seemed to drop off the map until she made Anthony Bourdain kill himself. By this time she was in her mid to late 40's and was his wife...she was cheating on him with several extremely young men and basically rubbing his nose in it, behavior common among the typical poisonous vindictive bipolar skitzo whores that seemed to pop up like some new strain of swine flu around the end of the 2010's. Turned out she was none other than italian director Dario Argento's daughter Asia and was indeed a cutie back in the day, but like most women who live such lives, is pretty fucking gross now. Apparently she likes her boys underage. What a skank.


----------



## Ovaltine (Aug 26, 2022)

Don't show your kid Y2K leatherbound vampire movies at age 4. It changes them.


----------



## The Ugly One (Aug 26, 2022)

One day, lingerie ads in the Sunday paper became something I desperately needed to see.


----------



## Car Won't Crank (Aug 29, 2022)

The PS2 era Need for Speed games that took an edgier grunge tone while doing a weird mishmash of Japanese and American car culture from Fast and Furious 1. I can't be the only one now.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Oct 3, 2022)

You know, when I first learned about Internet porn I was too young and retarded to know how to clear my browser history or go incognito, and i somehow instinctively knew it was "bad," so I would look up the one website that had the naked boobie woman and then click several dozen other links to try to bury it under a pile of other bullshit.

Edit: Just in case you coomers want to know, the specific lady was Ancilla Tilla.


----------



## Big Booty Deathclaw (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Assburger Apocalypse (Oct 9, 2022)

The witch-vampire Hex Girls from Scooby Doo were pure coomer bait. Later at 12 got to grab the tiddy of a girl in elementary with a bunch of other guys so it wasn't exactly intimate.


----------



## Bogs (Oct 9, 2022)

My friend’s sister who was two grades up from me and looked exactly like


I didn’t even like the show but I watched it all the time, ditto Clarissa Explains It All


----------



## Bubble Ba'ath (Oct 9, 2022)

Such was her power that it even convinced me I was straight for  around 6 years.




But then I saw Djimon Handsome in Gladiator and well...I guess I had a second awakening.


----------



## 2 Faces 2 Colours (Oct 9, 2022)

I never actually had one. I have no idea why but I've felt like I've always had a massive aversion to anything sexual or suggestive, especially when I was younger, and this is despite the fact that I wasn't very religious or had strict parents.
In fact, when I did come across pornographic content for the first time when I was about 6-7 (which was in my parent's PC for some reason? like what the fuck), the only thing I felt was genuine perplexity as to why anyone would willingly film themselves naked, like have they had no shame?
But I did have something that is pretty much the opposite of this, and that was when wee 11-year-old me came across a pride parade and took a proper look at one of them Drag "Queens" who here clearly just men in hideous makeup, a beard, and fetish gears, and that's when I said "Yes! My ideology from now on is the opposite of whatever this is!"


----------



## TheRetardKing (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## AnsemSoD1 (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Tabris999 (Oct 10, 2022)

These handsome devils. I loved the fight scenes, specially if they were shirtless and bloody. I was like 8.


----------



## The Foxtrot (Oct 10, 2022)

Cortana. Specifically her in _Halo 3_. Little kid me always wished she was real, and who could blame me? Cortana's the right blend of caring and nerdy with capable, snarky, and sarcastic without being arrogant. Of course, it kind of broke not-quite-teenager me when I realized AI wouldn't ever be a thing in real life. That, and she has the perfect body shape in my opinion.

Then again, with how AI is progressing nowadays...an actual Cortana-like AI companion might not be too far off.


----------

